# North Alabama



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open is a wide open triple. Getting 8 or 9 done an hour. Little piece of water in one of the marks, believe flyer. Results are mixed, no wind as of now.

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Wind has come up some and it is warm! 92 or so is the heat index right now. With the wind has come more success on the test. Under 10 dogs left to run in the first.

Aaron*


----------



## Riverdog SC (Oct 28, 2008)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*39 back in the Open to the land blind....sorry no numbers.

Aaron*


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Anything on the derby yet?


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Derby:

1st- #5 Danny Luttrell "Lacey"
2nd- #9 Scott Harp "Cash"
3rd- #1 Bobby Lane "Chief"
4th- #9 Charlie Moody "Schmidt"
Jam #16 Danny Luttrell "Cisco"
Jam- #11 Henry Ragle "Gus"
Jams- a couple more, sorry don't know the numbers


Congratulations to Danny Luttrell and Henry Ragle, 3 littermates all receiving ribbons just 13 days past their 1st birthday!!! Way to go Lacey!!!!!


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Derby 2nd was #9, Cash, Scott Harp handler/ Milton Jones owner
4th was #9 Schmidt, Charlie Moody
Jams 4,1
1,15, and 16


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Danny, Bobby, and Henry on the derby ribbons!!!
Chad and Gman


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to the placements....shout out to Bobby and Chief and Milton and Cash.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

What do they have for the Qualifying ?


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

I am stuck in the hospital and going nuts. I recently sold a dog that is running #10 in the qual and would love any news. Somebody help a poor sick boy get through another day. 

Ok maybe a little dramatic but I really am going stir crazy here.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open:
3,4,7,9,10,13,18,19,20,21,23,24,26,31,33,34,37,42,45,46,49

Qual:
1,3,5,6,7,10,11,12,13,14,15,18,19


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Chad Wilson and Pam Park you two put on a great Derby. Thanks for giving up your weekend. Blair, Gus and I had a great time, and we hope to see you guys soon!!!

Baker......MAN these Grady pups are kicking butt!!! Our Little Gman has REALLY been fun to train. Blair and I are very proud of Lacey, Cisco and Gus!!!!!

Congratulations to:

Danny Luttrell and Lisa Bauer with Lacey!!
Gwen, Milton and Scott Harp with Cash!
Bobby Lanes Chief!!
Moody and his Smith-Nitz!!!

Henry
________
volcano vaporizer


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats to Milton, Gwen, and Scott with Cash's second in the derby! Strong couple of weeks for him.

Brent


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Qual
1st - 13- Tux-(Moody)...Congrats Gwen!!
2nd- 6-Gus-(Harp)
3rd-3-Farmer-(Moody)
4th-10-Billy- (Kippy)
Rj- 14 
Js - 1, 5, 11, 12, 15, 18

Open to 4th:
4, 10, 13, 20, 21, 23, 24, 33, 37, 42, 45, 49

Am to WB:
5, 6, 8, 9, 17, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 32, 33, 35, 37, 38, 40, 41, 44,


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to Dr Boyd and Kippy for another Qual placement With Billy. That dog is on a roll.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

yeaahh Tux ! Congrats Gwen. Shout out grats to all in da Q


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations Gwen for Tux's win. Congrats to Milton for Cash's second. 
You both have had a good weekend!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Danny and Lacey on your derby WIN


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

cakaiser said:


> Qual
> 1st - 13- Tux-(Moody)...Congrats Gwen!!
> 2nd- 6-Gus-(Harp)
> 3rd-3-Farmer-(Moody)
> ...


Go Lanse and your girls....


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

just heard from Lanse enroute home to Banks Ala....Rosa got second in the open which qualifies her for the National Open..she also has a date with a National Champion stud later this fall....

the open was won by Coolwater Knockout (Punch) and Alex Washburn...Congrats to them

Lanse also Jammed the Amateur with two dogs..which is a whole different subject...drive carefully pal..I am sure it will be nice to sleep at home tonite


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Alex,and Lanse


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> just heard from Lanse enroute home to Banks Ala....Rosa got second in the open which qualifies her for the National Open..she also has a date with a National Champion stud later this fall....
> 
> the open was won by Coolwater Knockout (Punch) and Alex Washburn...Congrats to them
> 
> Lanse also Jammed the Amateur with two dogs..which is a whole different subject...drive carefully pal..I am sure it will be nice to sleep at home tonite


YAHOOO Lanse what wonderful news!


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Here are a few more placements.

Open 4th- Hawkeye's Legend Alex Washburn

AM- 1st- Sonny Free
2nd- Chase- Alex Washburn.

Good weekend for Alex. Open 1st and 4th and AM 2nd... Congratulations.

Gene


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congrats Gwen and Tux!

Bill B


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Sonny for your blue. Must be your reward for hard work and the time you so gratiously gave in the chair at NRTRC last weekend.......


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Alex and everyone else for a freat weekend.


----------

